# SPMBST Stimulating Pee Massage Before Sleep Time



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Now check this out, this one my wife invented ! No joke and it works as I tried it myself. It might sound a bit weird and funny and might be a bit weird to explain but what the heck. If you are out late and longer than 10 mins and he/she still does not do her before bed time pee, we recommend the following Stimulating Pee Massage :

Your dog must stand facing you, stand over your dog so his head goes under your legs while you stand and bend forward over his back and massage him a bit after his lil-willy on the side making backwards and forward strokes (not on the willy but next to it) while saying "Pee now" or "go pee" and do a good massage for about 30 seconds. Gently do upward pressure as well with your fingertips, but gently, just massage that area.

WORKS EVERYTIME . I am laughing each time we do this and he pees each time. I will film it soon and post it, you shall see.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahem. Well, if it works for you. So is there a different technique for a female?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I'll stick with peeing on command lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not sure I could handle the video. Sounds a bit out there...........


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

After spending way too long outside in the cold last night, saying, "go potty" a million times, I say: post the video!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

We may have started a new business: Doggie Porn.

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Curious....just he just start peeing, or does he sniff around, hike his leg and go after 30 seconds?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Lin said:


> I think I'll stick with peeing on command lol.


 
Yeah.......me too.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh wow, I can just imagine how much your pup will enjoy this when he is older


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I'll pass on the pee-massage LOL

I don't know if this could happen but one of my thoughts was - well, what if in the future he won't pee without his "pee-massage"?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The visual is enough laughter for me,lol While I'm sure it does work as it simulates what the mother does to them as wee pups patience works just as well and won't leave you with the I just molested my dog feeling


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The visual is enough laughter for me,lol While I'm sure it does work as it simulates what the mother does to them as wee pups patience works just as well and won't leave you with the I just molested my dog feeling


 
:build_snowman: "pee-pee now....pee-pee now..."


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lin said:


> I think I'll stick with peeing on command lol.


DITTO!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> I think I'll pass on the pee-massage LOL
> 
> I don't know if this could happen but one of my thoughts was - well, what if in the future he won't pee without his "pee-massage"?


This was my first thought as well...I can't even imagine HAVING to do it every time. Oy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah I think I'll pass on this too, but hey whatever works for ya I just hope the neighbors don't see you doing this


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> yeah I think I'll pass on this too, but hey whatever works for ya I just hope the neighbors don't see you doing this


This is what I was thinking too. Living in a typical suburban area, I wonder what my neighbors will think if they see me doing this ? The visual is enough to crack me up..the look of shock on my neighbor's face..that's priceless


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

What do you do if he won't poop?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> What do you do if he won't poop?


 You had to go there...:laugh:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> You had to go there...:laugh:


LMAO!!!!!:wild:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> You had to go there...:laugh:


  i can only imagine.... OH WAIT. nooooo out of my thoughts!!!:hammer:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

please reveal that you are joking --- this is just plane wrong and if people want to throw shoes at me for saying so go ahead -- I see danger . You are "standing over a dog" in a dominant position , with his head between your legs where he could bite you in your privates or groin / artery , and you are massaging him where his bulb is which is the sexual bit which engorges and keeps a dog in a tie? to pee --

bad advice -- there are a lot of people on this forum with aggression problems or fearful dogs that they are trying to adapt -- and a lot of people are outpowered physically by their animals -- 

please reconsider -- the dog has a strong bladder , he will pee when he needs to .

mentioned before when I was still marching off to office work a few of the "girls" and I would go to the humane society which was just 2 blocks south (Yonge - Toronto) and we would walk dogs on leash into the side alley and back parking lot to relieve themselves. Some of the dogs were SO clean they just would not void unless on grass .

sorry if you don't like the content of this post - felt it had to be said


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

I really do not know what to say. I would not recommend it and do not get me wrong. I make it a point to desensitize the puppies I raise (usually 2-3 per year on average now) to handling, teaching them to relax on request using reward-based techniques. I handle them all over, lift them, hold paws extended (in prep for xrays which do not require sedative if prepared right), and do other things to prepare for potential situations they will face (sudden handling, face to face meetings, vet exams, etc.). 

Not only is this something I would not suggest that people do, I would hate for it to become part of the routine, and become a requirement for the dog to urinate, as entertaining as it may be now, I see some serious issues in future... maybe not with the OP but someone who tries to use this technique.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Lilie said:


> :build_snowman: "pee-pee now....pee-pee now..."


Thats just wrong,lol where did you ever find a guy fondling a snowman? I have some people I would love to send that to,lol


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

This sounds a lot weird...and a habit you would not want your dog to get used to! I have raised pups and kittens on a bottle and this is what you do when they are days old...rethink this!


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone think of the South Park Episode where the kids do something similar to what the OP is doing?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Polistes said:


> Anyone think of the South Park Episode where the kids do something similar to what the OP is doing?


LOL... wanna play red rocket?


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

There's a place with a red light bulb downtown that offers "massages" very similar to the ones that you are describing. They charge big bucks for them, too....something about a "Happy Ending"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So when you leave your dog in someone else's care, do you explain the bit about the pee massage?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Polistes said:


> Anyone think of the South Park Episode where the kids do something similar to what the OP is doing?


OMG I don't think I've seen that episode!!! I'll have to see if Netflix has it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> please reveal that you are joking --- this is just plane wrong and if people want to throw shoes at me for saying so go ahead -- I see danger . You are "standing over a dog" in a dominant position , with his head between your legs where he could bite you in your privates or groin / artery , and you are massaging him where his bulb is which is the sexual bit which engorges and keeps a dog in a tie? to pee --
> 
> bad advice -- there are a lot of people on this forum with aggression problems or fearful dogs that they are trying to adapt -- and a lot of people are outpowered physically by their animals --
> 
> ...


Carmspack, are you concerned that if you did this to one of your dogs it would bite you? Because I am sure that I could do this. I don't buy into all that dominant garbage and can stand over my dogs however I like, and touch whatever needs to be touched. As a breeder, I am sure that you have probably dealt with dogs in the process of sexual acts, helping to guide pieces parts into mating parts, or even priming the pumps so to speak for an AI. I guess it is disturbing to me to think that someone might feel that this would be a reason for the dog to aggress. Odd sure, weird yes, dangerous? Only if you have a poorly bred dog with problems.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

oh god this thread is getting baaaad lol.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

carmspack said:


> please reveal that you are joking --- this is just plane wrong and if people want to throw shoes at me for saying so go ahead -- I see danger . You are "standing over a dog" in a dominant position , with his head between your legs where he could bite you in your privates or groin / artery , and you are massaging him where his bulb is which is the sexual bit which engorges and keeps a dog in a tie? to pee --
> 
> bad advice -- there are a lot of people on this forum with aggression problems or fearful dogs that they are trying to adapt -- and a lot of people are outpowered physically by their animals --
> 
> ...


Hehe no worries. 

You have to understand however, you the leader of the dog, if you do things right, your dog will respect you even during such dominant positions. For example:

We all know looking into a dogs eyes means either :

1. "Dog, you are the boss, lead the way I am awaiting your orders"

2. "I want a duel with you! You want to fight, come on bring it on"

But if you look into your well trained own dog's eyes, he will neither see 1 or 2. 

Same with the position. In fact, it is actualy good to stand over him. Sometimes when he play nibs me, I throw him onto the ground, push him down by the neck, growl and press until he is calm. As soon as he calmed down, he walks after me with the greatest joy, tongue out and treating me like a total overlord. This is called Nature. I applied a natural reaction a mother dog would have used on his pup, first she ignores, then gets upset (growls) and as last resort, puppy gets a bite and two front paws on it to push it down which means "ENOUGH ALREADY".

I do not say this is the right approach. It works with me however. I would NEVER do this to any other dog that I do not know.

I did confront once a Doberman (I almost peed myself) but I was at small beach family style place in Ceare, North East Brazil, evening, outside in the garden watching the stars. The Doberman came and always rammed me. Going full speed against me and then he turned and threw himself back forward into me. Several times. So what did I do. I walked in a straight line and he was in front of me looking at me in the eyes, I do not look into his eyes, totally ignore him and look level ahead, shoulders back, walk straight towards the dog (inside of me I am scared to heck almost peeing myself) but I had enough of this whole, I was just as much annoyed and mad. He still in my way, i do not stop and just walked into him.
He started run away full speed, tail between his legs, he ran about 5 circles like that around the garden and everytime from then on I approached him, he gave way. He never bumped into me again.

Sorry to have gotten carried off here, but there are ways you can dominate a dog and there are times when you MUST dominate a dog. Now, I knew that Doby was no trained guard dog. He was just a toddler getting on my nerves now that he finally had a visitor. 

So, I agree with you if it is about a dog you do not know. But your own dog, I strongly disagree and keep it my way as I storngly believe, my dog will NEVER bite me because he already knows, i am the BOSS in the house and I absolutely enjoy this power like a Thyrannt


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Guys, sorry. The video will still come. We have had family issues apart, totally forgetting about this. But we will be making a video of this as soon as I can remember still !! Which I will, but given me getting older, it takes a few days usualy. But it will come, I guess I jsut have to figgure out later how to post a video or post it on youtube and send a link.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

selzer said:


> Carmspack, are you concerned that if you did this to one of your dogs it would bite you? Because I am sure that I could do this. I don't buy into all that dominant garbage and can stand over my dogs however I like, and touch whatever needs to be touched. As a breeder, I am sure that you have probably dealt with dogs in the process of sexual acts, helping to guide pieces parts into mating parts, or even priming the pumps so to speak for an AI. I guess it is disturbing to me to think that someone might feel that this would be a reason for the dog to aggress. Odd sure, weird yes, dangerous? Only if you have a poorly bred dog with problems.


Yes, I agree with this.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Carmspack, are you concerned that if you did this to one of your dogs it would bite you? Because I am sure that I could do this. I don't buy into all that dominant garbage and can stand over my dogs however I like, and touch whatever needs to be touched.* As a breeder, I am sure that you have probably dealt with dogs in the process of sexual acts, helping to guide pieces parts into mating parts, or even priming the pumps so to speak for an AI.* I guess it is disturbing to me to think that someone might feel that this would be a reason for the dog to aggress. Odd sure, weird yes, dangerous? Only if you have a poorly bred dog with problems.


 
Reason #101 why I'll never be a breeder....no, I'm thinking this moved up into the top 10....


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL! I am just picturing what my HUSBAND will think watching me "massaging" the dog trying to get it to pee!

LMAO!!!!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

valreegrl said:


> LOL! I am just picturing what my HUSBAND will think watching me "massaging" the dog trying to get it to pee!
> 
> LMAO!!!!


:rofl: 

I won't even go there with what that brought to mind


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I won't even go there with what that brought to mind


I am still laughing!!!!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

valreegrl said:


> I am still laughing!!!!


I'm gonna text my husband and ask him if he wants a stimulating pee massage before sleep time :rofl:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My husband would totally get jealous. I already treat the dogs better than him, that would just put him right over the edge.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just refuse to turn my dog into a pez dispenser.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> Reason #101 why I'll never be a breeder....no, I'm thinking this moved up into the top 10....


LOL!!!

The first time I took a dog to the vet to be collected, I thought, uhm, yeah, she deserves the fee. 

Then when we were having so much trouble getting Heidi bred, the stud owner took the dog away, and came out with a latex glove, and I thought, OH Heck No! I am NEVER going to be a stud owner -- someone who provides stud service to outside dogs. 

I then took her to the vet, and she repeated the procedure. 

Another pretty nasty thing in breeding, when you get an outside tie, and you are actually holding them together, the stud owner takes the dog away, and you pull the girls butt into the air hugging and holding them up, so that gravity works the fluid in. then after several minutes, you rush them to the car not allowing them to pee. 

And there is fluid everywhere. Males have three sets of fluid going in, and after that, after the tie, they then work their tongue in the area to cause some contracting and cause the fluid to go where it needs to go. They call it feathering. And after that last AI, the vet did this with her finger too. 

Sorry, but when people wonder why AI fees, and stud fees, and puppy costs are so high, they have no clue what all goes into it. 

Of course, the wiley, mangey border collie mix can go over three fences and perform all of this without any assistance at all.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> LOL! I am just picturing what my HUSBAND will think watching me "massaging" the dog trying to get it to pee!
> 
> LMAO!!!!


I bet he would be jealous that your not giving HIM the massage! :wild:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no I am not concerned that my dogs will bite me. I can get right in there when they are breeding . I can carry chicken by the neck with dogs running beside me , take and give food etc. This is not good advice though on any level.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

besides what he is massaging is no where near the bladder , and how would you help the females. 
what if the pee hits your shoes?


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Couldn't you just stick his paw in warm water....


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

carmspack said:


> besides what he is massaging is no where near the bladder , and how would you help the females.
> what if the pee hits your shoes?



If the bladder is not housed within the abdomen in the area the OP is describing, then where is it? Either, all I know about canine anatomy is wrong, or I misunderstood the description . . . :wild:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sasha's Dad said:


> Couldn't you just stick his paw in warm water....


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> We may have started a new business: Doggie Porn.


Someone's already thought of that :headbang:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

carmspack said:


> no I am not concerned that my dogs will bite me. I can get right in there when they are breeding . I can carry chicken by the neck with dogs running beside me , take and give food etc. This is not good advice though on any level.


My gut is telling me this is wrong as well. I'm with you.

Why not just let the dog pee when they are ready? ****, there have been plently of times we have been under an umbrella or freezing temps waiting for ours to pee. I just don't get it...sorry.


----------

